# Advice on Fuel System



## MITYGTO (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking to simplify the fuel system on my 70 GTO. Currently running a Mallory electric pump with push lock hose and a return line, -8 supply and -10 return.
Pump is mounted in a metal box behind stock fuel tank. Motor makes approximately 575 hp. Has anyone had luck using one of the mechanical pumps I see on Butlers website at this power level? Having issues with fuel line integrity running pump gas in California with I believe 8% ethanol. Any suggestions on lines that can be DIY installed? Looking for suggestions on most cost effective solution(s)


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

I am about to pull the trigger on ordering a new 3/8 fuel supply line from Ames for my 69' but wanted to know if anyone here has purchased this item? And how did it fit? DIY ability and so on? 
From the catalogue pic it appears the line is in 3 pcs.


----------

